# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guild Wars 2 Brady Game Guide

## xvampx

Hey all,

I just uploaded the new Guild Wars 2 Brady Game guide for you all to enjoy!

Rapidshare - Guild Wars 2 Brady Games Guide

Filefactory - Guild Wars 2 Brady Games Guide

Rapidgator - Guild Wars 2 Brady Games Guide

Dropbox - Guild Wars 2 Brady Game Guide

Google Docs - Guild Wars 2 Brady Game Guide

I'll be providing more mirrors soon... Files are uploading  :Smile: 

Reply when links are down and i'll provide new ones  :Smile: 
Enjoy!

----------


## Yasham

Good work ! Thx u !

----------


## Seront

Thank you!

----------


## No_LiMiT

Thank you.

----------


## aionic11

Thanks alot! +2 rep

----------


## Duplicity

Can you create a quick Drop Box account and upload it to public? Download speeds are so much better.

----------


## xvampx

> Can you create a quick Drop Box account and upload it to public? Download speeds are so much better.


done! enjoy

----------


## sn4rk

thx for the guide. +rep

----------


## xtrmxtrm

nice one +rep!

----------


## snowscar

thanks a lot mate

----------


## tarantula

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Syncness

Enjoy 5 rep.

----------


## scubab

Awesome, I knew someone would do this soon! 
Maybe consider uploading it to Google Drive as well for easy saving  :Smile:

----------


## TSBowsta

Hah nice release man +rep

----------


## DivineWizard

repped, thank you for enriching our community.

----------


## conga

Thank you for sharing!  :Smile:

----------


## xvampx

> Awesome, I knew someone would do this soon! 
> Maybe consider uploading it to Google Drive as well for easy saving



Done!

If you guys have more file mirros that you'd like, just reply and i'll put them up asap  :Smile:

----------

